# How do you bill/code for a C7-T1 fusion with anterior approah.



## peewee70 (Jan 5, 2016)

I know there is a simple answer but wanted to double check the coding for this procedure especially when you're crossing over regions. 

The surgeon plans to perform a C7-T1 fusion using anterior approach. Also, it involves preparing the disc space, discectomy, decompression, instrumentation and bone graft. 

I was thinking CPT codes 22551 (coding out the primary), and then 22851 (application of biomechanical device), 22845 (instrumentation), and then a bone graft code, if applicable. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

